# Your parent and offspring



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I would love to see photos of the 2 fish you spawned and then Show a photo of the fry all grown up. Of almost all grown up. 

I find it very interesting to see the out come of a breeding.


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

YES! I hope this thread stays active because I looove photos like that! Very interesting to view because waiting weeks and weeks for spawn logs take forever 









Crowntail.. maybe steel blue? metallic with red bicolor. Shes so ugly here.. better looking younger photo http://imgur.com/r6wctHm

x









Delta tail turquoise boy..never got a flaring photo http://i.imgur.com/YAtNM7Al.jpg

=

expected: royal blue fish with a red wash.. I did get a red wash..but I also got the red loss gene so many fish lost the red in the finnage. I still barely see it in some fish and on some ventrals. Where there were red edges turned into clearish/white bands. All blue fish.























































Combtails with fin lengths everywhere! All the females turned out pretty much like above.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

One thing I like with wild bettas is how predictable their pairings are.








Mum









Father









Son


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Subscribed. Can wait for more


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Great photos so far. Vier I love your fish that was a nice mix.


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm subscribing for this thread, great idea! I can't wait for when I can post, I've a spawn but they're only about 7 weeks now, so a lot of things still can change.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Good idea! Love seeing the results of spawns
Heres mine
Their grand parents were a traditional pk x black copper red hm
Father








Mother


And I got a rainbow of colours

Females were mainly these 3 colours

























Males


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

trilobite very nice fish they all look different but all very pretty.


----------



## Beckylovesbettas (Jun 30, 2013)

Genetics!!! I could never get around genetics, except for with African violets, I was going to start cross pollinating my 300 plus named varieties when our power went out in a 3 day winter storm and they all died (my betta Gilbert also perished in that storm). All those bettas are beautiful!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Subscribes


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's another few photos I dredged up. These two are unfortunately deceased, but this is how some of their offspring turned out.









The pair









Daughter









Sons and daughter









Son


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Those guys are really cute, what species are they?


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Those wilds are really cute.

No one else wants to share their fish?


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Well since not many people were sharing photos I found a breeder how kept a log on his web site. 

http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-Spawns.htm


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Those loom to be Persephone this is not a member of the splendens complex it is a bubble nester and the target of my next gotta haves.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yep they are. I have 25 odd of them.


----------

